
Google Maps Pulls Calorie-Counting Feature After Criticism - pcl
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/17/technology/google-maps-calories.html
======
js2
In the other direction, I'd like to see food labels list "miles" instead of
"calories". I'll look at something that's 250 (kilo)calories and say to myself
"that's an extra 2.5 miles I have to run" and dissuade myself from eating it.

The amount of energy in even a small amount of food is rather remarkable.

------
mgiannopoulos
Probably someone read Nudge [0] and thought this was a good idea. It would be,
if it was optional and also included a variety of choices instead of the
cupcakes (beer, hamburgers, oreos)

0:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nudge_(book)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nudge_\(book\))

